# Got my 15.3 update last night



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Reminders will be useful :up:, but the default for recordings is still one minute before and four minutes after.

You can change the settings, but if you increase the default start by a minute, it deletes a minute from the default end. :down:

Which is worse than useless.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Catchup seems to have improved. Much faster and is probably what it should have been all along.:up:


----------



## AdamInKent (Jan 10, 2011)

Meng said:


> Reminders will be useful :up:, but the default for recordings is still one minute before and four minutes after.
> 
> You can change the settings, but if you increase the default start by a minute, it deletes a minute from the default end. :down:
> 
> Which is worse than useless.


I've been able to set my default times to "Start Recording" and "Stop Recording" "On-time" using the Settings -> Recordings -> "Default Recording Options" screen. You can also set the defaults for "New and Reruns" and "Keep at Most". That seems pretty useful to me.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Meng said:


> Reminders will be useful :up:, but the default for recordings is still one minute before and four minutes after.
> 
> You can change the settings, but if you increase the default start by a minute, it deletes a minute from the default end. :down:
> 
> Which is worse than useless.


The problem with having global values that people can increase - is that people will end up adding too much time and when clashes start appearing they then start complaining that too many programmes are getting the end or start cut off.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Am I missing something, but if you use a PVR to record programmes and watch them when you want to watch them, what possible use are reminders? 

Or have I misunderstood what they are for - when I saw "record and remind" it caused a bit of a head scratch


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Meng said:


> Reminders will be useful :up:, but the default for recordings is still one minute before and four minutes after.
> 
> You can change the settings, but if you increase the default start by a minute, it deletes a minute from the default end. :down:
> 
> Which is worse than useless.


You can do more that. Keep playing. You'll figure it out 



alextegg said:


> Am I missing something, but if you use a PVR to record programmes and watch them when you want to watch them, what possible use are reminders?
> 
> Or have I misunderstood what they are for - when I saw "record and remind" it caused a bit of a head scratch


Don't get me started on that one 

PS. Yes. I'm back! No. I haven't actually been anywhere. Just neglected you all for a while Sorry


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Can we just try and forget the "reminders" argument and move on. Those who wanted it have got their way and good luck to them. I hope they will enjoy setting all those reminders. There are much more important items to be discussed on the various forums.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

<steps back rapidly/>

Blimey - touched a raw nerve there 

That's the trouble when the forum is not very active, obviously missed the whole reminders issue but I think I get the gist !

Good to know it's not just me, and given I use my PVR properly l will just ignore that 'feature' and accept that someone wants to use it 

<back to sleep/>


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

cwaring said:


> You can do more that. Keep playing. You'll figure it out
> 
> (


Well, I've played for a while and not figured it out. Any chance of a hint (or perhaps, the answer)?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry. My mistake. I assumed you could do more than I thought. 

Someone said you can *only* add padding that adds-up to five minutes; and they were right. But, of course, you can can also set it to 0/0 or -1/+1 but once you get either past a value of 2 is where the problems start.

I shall go back to hiding I think


----------



## fergiet (Feb 4, 2011)

It killed the US ipad app !!!!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The UK one should be out soon. Sept/Oct I think.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

This year? Or next year?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

"fourth quarter 2012" is the latest promise.

After waiting nearly 2 years, I'd hope it includes some streaming instead of just a red skinned version of the US app.


----------



## fergiet (Feb 4, 2011)

See this post on here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=491812


----------

